# Billing pulse-ox 94760



## bonncruise (Aug 8, 2012)

I need some clarification on billing a pulse-ox 94760 on a sick visit.  Specifically, Medicare vs Medicaid and third party.  I recently billed a patient with Bravo insurance for asthma.  The level of service was a 99213 and I billed the pulse-ox.  We only got paid on the pulse-ox.  Is a pulse-ox a covered service under the office visit?  In order to get paid for the pulse-ox would there be a modifier that can be used?  Please help.

Thanks,

Bonnie, Wilmington DE


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Aug 9, 2012)

I would put a mod 25 on OV & rebill


----------



## pccBiller (Aug 16, 2012)

Medicare bundles pulse ox into office since approximately 2001.  They consider it like a blood pressure and not separately payable whether or not you use a 25 modifier.  

Other insurers will pay them with a 25 modifier, but many of them are now following Medicare's lead on this.


----------

